# Dr. Jekyl & Mr. Hyde.....No wait......It's OBERON?!?!



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK had something strange happen today and I had to share. I sent Oberon 2 emails over the weekend- one on Sat and one on Sun regarding if they could do 2 discontinued covers for K2- Three Graces in Wine and Hummingbird in purple or sky blue.

I CALLED them today with a question regarding my pending order [which got shipped today!!!! ] and spoke with Don Tucker- what a sweetie! I figured since I had him on the phone I'd ask about the custom covers [since Don and Becca are the ones who decide custom jobs]. Don informed me that the Three Graces could be done, but the Hummingbird couldn't due to a "bubbling" issue when the image was applied. No problem, I understand..........I placed an order for the Three Graces.

When I got home tonight I had two emails from Oberon answering the Questions. The first one was regarding the Three Graces and whether it could be made? The exact response I received was:

"No it cannot Elaina!!!"

The second email I received was regarding the Hummingbird.....it was written and signed by Becca and was very polite, explaining the Bubbling issue and how the image was discontinued. It also apologized if that was a disappointment.

Now I'm trying to figure out......who wrote the first response and was so darn rude?? And also why did they tell me NO, when a couple hours earlier I placed an order with Don who said YES??

The first email is by far the RUDEST email I've ever gotten from ANY company.......and even more shocking because it's OBERON!

I am happy I placed my special order, and I know that Becca, and Don are REALLY wonderful people. I'm just a bit shocked at the email....and lack of communication between the bosses- Don/Becca and whoever wrote that email.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow!!!!! Too weird, indeed, and so very disappointing!

I'm really glad for you that you got to place your order earlier though, at least you are sure to get your three graces cover, despite the rude answer  

But you are right, something weird is going on


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Its hard to say, maybe there is a third person


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh I'm positive there is a third person who wrote the rude email.....


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

The response I got when I emailed them about the hummingbird designs was from Becca.  It said  "Dear Donna, I’m afraid this actually isn’t possible and Don is in the doghouse over it!!! We made an enormous amount of ‘seconds’ trying to make this image in our new leather and finally discontinued it. Donald allowed a customer to purchase one but he shouldn’t have as it will lead to disappointment for you and others as these things always make their way onto the Kindle boards. I hate to disappoint a loyal customer but if I don’t stop the sale of this image we will just end up losing more on the proposition!!! My apologies again, Kind regards, Becca"

It is what I have heard before....that there are so many inconsistancies about what they might or might not do.  I understand doing what is best for their business.  I know nothing about working with leather but, if there are many people interested in this design, wouldn't it be great if they were finding a way to possibly make it work?  There are going to be more and more Kindle buyers!!!!

edited for bad spelling, typos


----------



## mysterylover (Jan 16, 2010)

You  should call and talk to one of the bosses and tell them what happened so that whoever it is will be reprimanded and not do it to somebody else.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Ohhhhh.....and the "rude reply"? had to be from someone else in the company........or someone who was overwhelmed from an enormous amount of request for information about designs that they could no longer do!!!!


----------



## bkw (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know if it made a difference, but I called them today with the same question about the three muses.  Maybe they didn't realize it was two unrelated callers and got stressed.  I also spoke with Don and just asked if it was possible to do this pattern for a DX cover.  He said no, explained why, and that was that.  Wonder if they were bothered by a repeat question.  Still doesn't justify this odd response though.  Don was quite pleasant in his response, and it was clear I was only asking the question.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I also have had problems with Oberon.  Most of the time I am told a nasty "NO" no matter what I ask.  I recently asked for a change that another buyer was able to have them make for him, and got the nasty response.  And then if I then ask for only what Becca wants Oberon to do, she is all sweetness and light.  The title of your first post is correct.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder why there is a bubbling issue with the kindle covers while they make the hummingbirds design for their journals.  They are almost the same size.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

eldereno said:


> The response I got when I emailed them about the hummingbird designs was from Becca. It said "Dear Donna, I'm afraid this actually isn't possible and Don is in the doghouse over it!!! We made an enormous amount of 'seconds' trying to make this image in our new leather and finally discontinued it. Donald allowed a customer to purchase one but he shouldn't have as it will lead to disappointment for you and others as these things always make their way onto the Kindle boards. I hate to disappoint a loyal customer but if I don't stop the sale of this image we will just end up losing more on the proposition!!! My apologies again, Kind regards, Becca"
> 
> It is what I have heard before....that there are so many inconsistancies about what they might or might not do. I understand doing what is best for their business. I know nothing about working with leather but, if there are many people interested in this design, wouldn't it be great if they were finding a way to possibly make it work? There are going to be more and more Kindle buyers!!!!
> 
> edited for bad spelling, typos


Leather isn't cheap. Why should they waste tons of hides trying to make it? They tried and said it just doesn't work well. Instead of bashing them, accept it and pick one of the beautiful designs they do offer. They explained politely and apologized and you still have to be negative?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

You sent two emails over the weekend asking the same thing or one email about each cover? If it was the former I can seewhy they may have answered in frustration. They have weekends off and probably felt you were being impatient and/or demanding. Not saying you are! Didn't you also make a post here mentioning that they did not return your email the first day they returned to work after their vacation? Oberon staff do read the boards from time to time (and occasionally post) and maybe they read your post and got offended. Of course there is no excuse for rudeness but perhaps whoever answered that email felt overwhelmed with emails from customers making demands or special requests. Maybe they really were just a jerk. Or maybe it was just someone in a rush who had no intentions of being rude. The only way to know is to ask.  If you are truly bothered I would let Becca and Don know about it. I wouldn't take it personally though. Enjoy your cover-Three Graces is lovely!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I wonder why there is a bubbling issue with the kindle covers while they make the hummingbirds design for their journals. They are almost the same size.


The email mentioned new leather. I am guessing that has something to do with it. It doesn't take the design as well as the old leather maybe?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

In the past I have received nice emails from Don but not so nice from others. I am not interested in the hummingbird but if it is ok for the journal cover then I don't understand the kindle problem. I also think that their website should show all the covers with all the colours correctly for the leather they use. If they are unable to respond politely over the weekend then perhaps they should wait til Monday to do so.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Pushka said:


> In the past I have received nice emails from Don but not so nice from others. I am not interested in the hummingbird but if it is ok for the journal cover then I don't understand the kindle problem. I also think that their website should show all the covers with all the colours correctly for the leather they use. If they are unable to respond politely over the weekend then perhaps they should wait til Monday to do so.


I'm pretty sure they are closed over the weekend as far as answering emails.

As for the cover issue, as I stated in a previous post, the email mentioned NEW leather. I am guessing it doesn't take the imprint as well as the old leather did.

Honestly, if they say they can't do it, they can't do it. We aren't the expert leather workers they are, so who are we to criticize or decide what they should or shouldn't be able to do? Why can't people take no for an answer without complaining and find another design to love? Lord knows they have plenty of gorgeous ones.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess if you see a design you love but in a different style you might be curious to find out why that is, especially when the reason given doesn't make a great deal of sense. If neither the journal or kindle cover could be made with the current leather then I guess Pom would understand better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

It makes sense to me. The journals might still be made from old leather and will switch to new once inventory is depleted. They are not the same size as the covers. If you want to know for sure you can always ask. I'm sure they'd be glad to explain.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

But aren't the Oberon products made to order?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Pushka said:


> But aren't the Oberon products made to order?


Yep. But to do so they have to have an inventory of leather hides to make them from.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with Pushka....I think a picture of all of their covers in the correct colors would be great! When spending $75 that is not refundable I would like to know that I am going to get the cover that I really want. M edge covers cost less and are even refundable, but they show pictures of each and every color of cover. I'm sure Oberon has made a cover in each color that they could have taken a picture of and posted for customers. I realize they are a small family business, but that way customers would be sure of what they were receiving and less chance of having an unhappy customer.

I bought the DaVinci in saddle, but the only reason I did was because they had a picture of it. Sometimes the designs look a little different and less pleasing on the different colors.


----------



## bkw (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's how I see it. I am paying a great deal of money for someone's expertise and artistry. I may have a "vision" of how something may look, but I don't do this for a living, thus I'm really not an expert. (witness _that_ color of blue that I once painted my son's bedroom...)
If the artist, thus the expert, says that a design doesn't look good in certain proportions or that the picture pattern doesn't show up well in certain colors, who am I to argue. Instead I'm glad I was stopped from making an expensive mistake. Again, just my take on it.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

The "bubbling" issue might have something to do with the way the kindle covers are constructed as opposed to the way the journals are constructed (i.e., the inside pockets, etc.) ... In other words, maybe it's a bubbling problem with the overall cover and not with the design on the leather itself, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Is the Hummingbird Journal Design really available?? I would have loved to get the Kindle cover, too, but there is no way-so I would consider buying a journal in the same design, but I don't find the Hummingbird anymore in that selection either.
If I am just blind and you still see it-could you maybe give a link?
Sorry, I am a bit confused, because I really don't see it...


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Ariadne said:


> Is the Hummingbird Journal Design really available?? I would have loved to get the Kindle cover, too, but there is no way-so I would consider buying a journal in the same design, but I don't find the Hummingbird anymore in that selection either.
> If I am just blind and you still see it-could you maybe give a link?
> Sorry, I am a bit confused, because I really don't see it...


I have not seen it either. The only hummingbird design I have seen on the website is the card case.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

bkw said:


> Here's how I see it. I am paying a great deal of money for someone's expertise and artistry. I may have a "vision" of how something may look, but I don't do this for a living, thus I'm really not an expert. (witness _that_ color of blue that I once painted my son's bedroom...)
> If the artist, thus the expert, says that a design doesn't look good in certain proportions or that the picture pattern doesn't show up well in certain colors, who am I to argue. Instead I'm glad I was stopped from making an expensive mistake. Again, just my take on it.


Yes, there is truth in that. But let me digress and explain 'the designer issue versus the customer issue' by way of example. A simple one. At work we wanted a sign put up to show that to get to our reception arrea, you had to go down the stairs, and not knock on the door which was at street level. We got in a designer as we wanted it to look good. He made up this design which looked great, except the way the 'designer' did the arrow you couldnt tell whether it was pointed up or down! Hm, we just wanted a simple arrow, the designer wanted something else. And it took a lot of convincing for him to design, a simple arrow!

Some might just want a hummingbird, which looks great to them, even if the designer think it looks crappy. Just my take. But that wasnt the reason given, it was a problem with the kindle leather, apparently.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

eldereno said:


> I have not seen it either. The only hummingbird design I have seen on the website is the card case.


I don't even see that anymore-but think I still saw it two days ago. It is really a pity that that design is not available anymore,but it is very understandable that they can't continue to make a design that costs them money, because they have to do every cover several times before it is as flawless as it is expected to be.

I also asked Oberon abot the cover and got the same very nice and polite answer from Bella. That is good costumer service even if it really wasn't what I wanted to read... 
I hope that the not so polite answer you got really was an isolated icident and that something like that won't happen again.
I really love their products and really respect and like the way they dealt with me in their costumer service so far!

I hope you get the Three Graces cover and really enjoy it!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

To answer a PP comment yes the 2 emails were about DIFFERENT products- not the same. 

I Spoke to Don today re: the rude email. He apologized and said it was likely Becca- apparently they "had a fight" yesterday and she was miffed the rest pf the day  He said she probably lost her temper, because he said Yes on my order for the Three Graces and apparently wasn't supposed to.

I guess Three Graces and Hummingbird designs have the same "bubbling" issues. NEITHER of these covers will be available in the future- My cover will be the last one made 

I told him I understand- it was just a shock to read it LOL


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

So I guess the lesson to be learned is to call....  and not email.  You're more likely to get a yes from Don.

I think I will email one more time to continue an email exchange with Becca to take care of my curiosity.  She personally turned me down for a Peacock K2 cover in purple a few days ago...  and added that they may do more designs and colors later in the year.  I am curious as to why a current K2 cover that is available in purple in a journal can't be made with the same leather the journals are made out of.  Are the journals made from cows with thinner hides or something?  LOL

If they don't want to make up items to stock, then it looks like they should be willing to make items truly custom if they have materials on hand and the shop is under one roof.  I come from a family of crafters and they took great pride in personalizing their crafts to meet customer needs and requests.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Dana said:


> So I guess the lesson to be learned is to call.... and not email. You're more likely to get a yes from Don.
> 
> I think I will email one more time to continue an email exchange with Becca to take care of my curiosity. She personally turned me down for a Peacock K2 cover in purple a few days ago... and added that they may do more designs and colors later in the year. I am curious as to why a current K2 cover that is available in purple in a journal can't be made with the same leather the journals are made out of. Are the journals made from cows with thinner hides or something? LOL
> 
> If they don't want to make up items to stock, then it looks like they should be willing to make items truly custom if they have materials on hand and the shop is under one roof. I come from a family of crafters and they took great pride in personalizing their crafts to meet customer needs and requests.


According to Becca they are trying to find a way that works for them in terms of website functions and shop flow to allow for custom requests. Hey don't know if they can pull it off yet, but if they can it's looking like it will be around summer of this year.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I had ordered a cover and then I saw The Three Graces in a journal cover.I e-mailed them to see if they could make me one  and got a reply back they could since they used to make a Kindle cover in this design.They said they would change my order since they had not started on it yet.It is suppose to arrive Friday.I cannot wait.They were very nice to me but since it is a small company and they are so busy I can see where nerves could get to them especially with so many e-mails coming in and so many covers ,etc. to make.I picked this company because of all the great comments I had heard and the beautiful work.I don't think I will be disappointed and look forward to ordering from them again.


----------



## shamrocker (Jan 21, 2010)

I have sent 2 e-mails, several days apart in the last week and have yet to hear anything back from either e-mails.  I cannot call since hearing-impaired. Why do some get replies and others do not?


----------

